# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Рецепт быстрого приготовления топлёного масла

## Надежда108

Если с вечера растопить сливочное масло и поставить его в холодильник, то на следующий день гхи можно приготовить за 15 мин. 
Рецепт есть здесь  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...?t=3909&page=2

----------

